# welding of stainless steel by different welding processes



## سامح 2010 (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا الموضوع خاص بـwelding of ss by different processes
اتمنى من الله ان ينفعكم به ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سدير عدنان (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الملف مفيد وشرح واضح نرجو تكرار المواضيع على اللحام


----------



## ahmed saleh11 (9 يونيو 2009)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## salah_NDT (10 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف يا باشمهندس


----------



## بابكريحى (18 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ياغالى على هذه الفائده القيمه


----------



## grafidustrial (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف يا باشمهندس


----------



## عين الذيبه (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
جاري التحميل


----------



## abdou (21 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ياسامح ياجامد الف شكر ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## wael marzouk (12 يناير 2010)

رفع الله شئنكم واعزكم بقدر مساعدتكم لاخوانكم


----------



## said said (12 يناير 2010)

كتاب شيق شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

تمام


----------



## tifaonline (28 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------

